# Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern



## malpi (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

ich wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr es mit dem ausloten des Gewässers haltet?

Ich habe beim Feedern meistens das Problem, das ich dazu neige den Korb sehr schnell über den Grund zu ziehen anstatt gewissenhaft nach den Unebenheiten zu suchen.

Dies liegt daran, das die ganze Zeit die befürchtung dabei ist, einen Hänger zu bekommen. Vor allem am Kanal, wenn der Korb sich mal wieder zwischen einem Stein verkantet.

Irgendwelche Tipps/Anregungen?

Grüße


----------



## Aal-Rounder (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das folgende Video weiter:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDNUaGpFxsA


----------



## malpi (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Spannende Sache! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## ulli1958m (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

eine super sache wie man richtig lotet beim feedern #6

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2012/Loten-beim-Feedern.php

#h


----------



## malpi (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Danke! Gefällt mir sogar noch besser, da ich dann nicht eine extra Rute am Platz liegen haben muss. 

Allerdings laufe ich auch dort wieder Gefahr den Korb irgendwie zu verkanten..

Grüße


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2012/Loten-beim-Feedern.php
> 
> #h



Kann ich so unterschreiben wobei ich es mir etwas einfacher mache.


----------



## ulli1958m (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben wobei ich es mir etwas einfacher mache.


dann mal raus mit der sprache :m .....wie denn? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Das Aufwändige anbringen des Auftriebkörpers spare ich mir. Mehr ist da nicht .
Mitzählen nach dem Einschlag usw. mache ich auch .
Ein 30 g Korb wie ich sie verwende braucht 12 sek. um 4 m Wassertiefe zu erreichen.
Das reicht mir als Anhaltspunkt.
Sicherlich lässt sich das nicht 1:1 dann mit schwereren Körben umrechnen,also das ein Baugleicher 60 g Korb dann nur noch die Hälfte der Zeit braucht .
Aber man weis annähernd wie Tief es dann ist.
Erfahrungswerte und Versuche mit meinem eigenen Körben spielen da auch eine Rolle.

Aber das a und o ist die Zählerei und eine Sekunde ist in der Tat endscheident und um so wichtiger wenn der Gewässerboden keine markante Bodenstruktur aufweist.


----------



## ulli1958m (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

30gr korb 12sec bei 4m wassertiefe....muß ich doch morgen mal testen....kommt mir sehr lang vor....mag aber sein das du recht hast #6

ich denke das für die weiten entfernungen ( ü50m ) doch die gezeigte art auf http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2012/Loten-beim-Feedern.php#lightbox  die genauste ist ....muß ich auch nochmal testen |kopfkrat

leider lotet man (ich) viel zuwenig beim feedern 

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> 30gr korb 12sec bei 4m wassertiefe....muß ich doch morgen mal testen....kommt mir sehr lang vor....mag aber sein das du recht hast #6


Der Korb sinkt ja an gespannter Leine ab.
Das dauert 


ulli1958m schrieb:


> ich denke das für die weiten entfernungen ( ü50m ) doch die gezeigte art auf http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2012/Loten-beim-Feedern.php#lightbox  die genauste ist ....muß ich auch nochmal testen |kopfkrat


Funktioniert auch noch bei ü 90m Entfernung.#6


ulli1958m schrieb:


> leider lotet man (ich) viel zuwenig beim feedern
> 
> #h



Tja da muss man durch.An einem fremden Gewässer bin ich damit auch dann erst einmal bis zu 15 Minuten mit beschäftigt, bis ich was passendes gefunden habe.
Ein bisschen Beobachtungsgabe gehört wohl auch dazu,ich baller die Montage nie blindlinks einfach in den See oder Fluss.
Wer fischt denn schon gerne im trüben#c
Die Arbeit macht sich in jedem Fall bezahlt und ich mache das jetzt seit ca. 20 Jahren und bin super damit gefahren.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der Korb sinkt ja an gespannter Leine ab.
> Das dauert  *stimmt*
> 
> Funktioniert auch noch bei ü 90m Entfernung.#6 *mit 30gr korb 90m......ne ne...ich glaub das schafft keiner *#d
> ...


ich werde es mir angewöhnen....denke der erfolg gibt einen dann recht #6

|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Hähä, ne das ist falsch rübergekommen.
Mit 30g ist bei 40 m etwa schluss.
Für 90 m und darüber ab 70g je nach Bauart des Korbs 
und der Rute :q


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Und was soll denn die Zählerei bringen? Außer um den Grund nach irgendwelchen Hindernissen, die einem das Angeln versauen könnten abzusuchen, braucht man doch das Ausloten nicht. Jedenfalls ich nicht. Da Feedern eine totale  Grundtechnik ist, landet der Korb immer auf dem Grund. Da kann einem die Tiefen doch völlig schnuppe sein, außer du hast Kanten und Berge unter Wasser, an denen sich die Fische sammeln können oder die sie meiden.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und was soll denn die Zählerei bringen?


Anhaltspunkt wie Tief du in etwa bist.
Du wirst doch nicht deine Montage einfach ins Nirvana knallen, #d  wohl wissend das die Fische z.b. im Winter eher nicht im flachen 2m Wasser sind sondern vielleicht bei 8m 
oder bei 12m. 


Riesenangler schrieb:


> außer du hast Kanten und Berge unter Wasser, an denen sich die Fische sammeln können oder die sie meiden.


Genau darum geht es ,diese Stellen zu finden.
Die Zählerei hilft dabei.
Ich befische u.a. auch ein Wendebecken in dem die Bodenstruktur eher bescheiden 
ist.
Ein unterschied von max 0,5 m ist da endscheident ob du dann 3 oder 30kg fängst.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Na dann bin ich ja fein raus. Ich Feedere ja meist in der Havel oder im Silokanal und an den Stellen wo ich angele, ist der Boden eben wie ein stück Holz. Im Silo sowieso.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja fein raus. Ich Feedere ja meist in der Havel oder im Silokanal und an den Stellen wo ich angele, ist der Boden eben wie ein stück Holz. Im Silo sowieso.



Wie langweilig.
Vereinsgewässer ist wieder was anderes bei uns.
Da gibt es z.b Barschberge die vielleicht ein Plateu von 2m 
aufweisen irgendwo im See.
Darauf fischen ist Top daneben Flopp,etwas hinter den Berg 
Muscheln wie hulle .
Neben diesen ,,Zuckerhüten " geht es auf 8-9 m Runter,während es auf den ,,Zuckerhüten"nur etwa 4 m sind.
Noch fragen?


Beim Ausloten habe ich mir angewöhnt nicht nur die Sekunden zu zählen bis der Korb den Boden erreicht hat ,sondern ich zähle auch die Kurbelumdrehungen mit,damit ich weis wie weit ich fische und um den Platz später wiederzufinden.


----------



## Sharpo (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Die Tiefe juckt im Grunde nicht.
Es ist eher so wie Riesenangler sagte. Interessant sind nur irgendwelche Kuhlen u. Hindernisse/ Kanten im/ am Gewässergrund weil sich dort der Fisch eher aufhält.
In Kanälen aber oft auch zu vernachlässigen, dort ist eh alles platt.

Daür muss man jetzt aber nicht die Gewässertiefe berechnen.
Uninteressant.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*

Klingt spannend. Aber wie gesagt, die tiefe interessiert doch nicht wirklich, sondern eben nur das Auffinden solcher HotSpots. Von der tiefe her ist es wurscht ob du nun einen 4M Tümpel hast oder eben einen 20M Tümpel. Hauptsache du weißt die Stellen in etwa wo es interessant ist und man kann sie eben mittels Ausloten wiederfinden.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Tiefe juckt im Grunde nicht.
> 
> In Kanälen aber oft auch zu vernachlässigen, dort ist eh alles platt.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich ja auch zu.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Klingt spannend. Aber wie gesagt, die tiefe interessiert doch nicht wirklich, sondern eben nur das Auffinden solcher HotSpots. Von der tiefe her ist es wurscht ob du nun einen 4M Tümpel hast oder eben einen 20M Tümpel. Hauptsache du weißt die Stellen in etwa wo es interessant ist und man kann sie eben mittels Ausloten wiederfinden.



In einem Strukturreichen See der von 0,5m bis 18m alles zu bieten hat ist es nicht egal wie tief du da bist.
Sprungschicht im Sommer ,totes Wasser in der Tiefe usw.
Wenn das keine Gründe sind um sich etwas arbeit zu machen.|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> In einem Strukturreichen See der von 0,5m bis 18m alles zu bieten hat ist es nicht egal wie tief du da bist.
> Sprungschicht im Sommer ,totes Wasser in der Tiefe usw.
> Wenn das keine Gründe sind um sich etwas arbeit zu machen.|bigeyes




Du wirst aber nicht in 18m Tiefe angeln sondern dir irgendwelche Kanten suchen.
Der Fisch sitzt nämlich nicht unbedingt im 18m Loch.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du wirst aber nicht in 18m Tiefe angeln sondern dir irgendwelche Kanten suchen.
> Der Fisch sitzt nämlich nicht unbedingt im 18m Loch.



Genau,darum zähle ich ja auch.


----------



## Sharpo (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Genau,darum zähle ich ja auch.




Ja, aber deswegen muss ich nicht in Meter umrechnen.
Die Meterzahl interessiert nicht.

Wenn der Korb einige Sekunden länger (gegenüber dem rest des Bereichs) brauch um am Grund anzukommen, reicht mir das.
Und wenn dieser Platz dann noch frei von Hindernissen und Kraut ist. Top.

Da interessiert mich nicht ob nun 5m oder 6 m tief.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2014)

*AW: Ausloten des Gewässergrunds beim Feedern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, aber deswegen muss ich nicht in Meter umrechnen.


Ne, *muss* man nicht.
Mich interessiert das aber 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn der Korb einige Sekunden länger (gegenüber dem rest des Bereichs) brauch um am Grund anzukommen, reicht mir das.
> Und wenn dieser Platz dann noch frei von Hindernissen und Kraut ist. Top.



Ist ja auch richtig.
Ich glub jetzt haben wir es .#6


----------

